# Halloween Party (Basement Haunt)



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally have the pictures from the halloween party in the basement, hope you all enjoy, time to work on plans for next year. Thinking of doing a asylum theme and a carnevil theme, we'll see. Hope everyone had a blast and cant wait to see what is created for next year from everyone!

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

can't see.... needs a password


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Still have to log in to see the pics p3ppy.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, Fixed


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - that looks really great! Love the walls and the entrance columns - good stuff!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG...no way that is a basement....SO cool...I love it!!!
You give me hope for next years party that I can deck out my livingroom & dining room...I didnt think there was any way but those scene setters look cool...I thought they would be cheesey but that is great!!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

the stone walls were made, but your right about the forest backdrop, it was the Friday the 13th scene setters, thansk for the compliments guys.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats pretty intense.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That is *amazing*!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeeeet! Total immersion.

That forest scenesetter with the gates in front worked awesomely!!! Excellent optical illusion, very well planned and executed. You definitely know what you're doing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics..
great set -up
That would have been cool to walk in and see how you did the place up..
How many people did you have at you party?
I like the lighting too


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd be tempted to leave it that way year-round, it's so cool! Nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done! I particularly like the spider-webbed windows.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Agreed, the spider web windows look great, as does the rest of it. I bet it was a great party.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice set up!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The spider webs are "webs in a can" which can be found at www.frightcatalog.com they can get a little messy if you dont read the instructions on how to use it correctly as I learned my first time using it. The lighting is from par can 38 lights i found on ebay with gels included really cheap. Id say about only 20 people came to the party this year which is kind of a bummer, but I wouldnt of had it any other way because the right people came....the ones that mattered


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, I would love to have my garage set up like that but I am sure your basement is a lot bigger.

I really like the skelly in the window with webs! Me jealous!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Ummm wow. It looked awesome


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was totally radical!

I am so impressed, now I have to think of doing something like that next year. I cant even pick out just one thing - it all rocks!


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

that is absolutely AWESOME. Thanks for telling us how you did things too.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

How was the lighting set up...it almost looks like the scene setters are black lit, but I don't think they react to UV. 

Either way, the lightng is excellent.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

the light was set on the ground shining up on an angle towards the wall, in the pic, the light would be on the left behind the pillar.


----------

